# [Gelöst] Kabel Deutschland - Neues Modem EXTREM langsam



## AsumFace (4. April 2013)

*[Gelöst] Kabel Deutschland - Neues Modem EXTREM langsam*

Wir haben bei Kabel Deutschland einen Tarifwechsel von einer 20.000er auf eine 100.000er gemacht, da aber das aktuelle Kabelmodem (Motorola SBV5121E) die 100.000 wohl nicht mehr packt, haben wir ein neues zugeschickt bekommen (Hitron CVE-30360). (Im Moment sind noch die 20.000 freigeschaltet)

Nun habe ich das Modem gleich angeschlossen und einen Speedtest gemacht: Das Ergebnis
Lustiger Weise kommt man mit dem alten Modem bei dem Speedtest 19.000 Download raus.
Übertragungen im Netzwerk laufen mit dem neuen Modem mit voller Geschwindigkeit.


Zusätzlich funktioniert das Telefon, was am Modem angeschlossen ist, nicht und die TelefonLED am Modem leuchtet auch nicht.

Da die sinnlose Kabel Deutschland Hilfe-Hotline ja NIE erreichbar ist, hoffe ich hier um Hilfe.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2013)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland - Neues Modem EXTREM langsam*

Da mit dem alten Modem alles wunderbar funktioniert und mit dem neuen nichts funktioniert außer ein gewisser "Notbetrieb" liegt die Vermutung sehr nahe, dass dir KD schlicht ein defektes Modem geschickt hat.


----------



## ZeroX360 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland - Neues Modem EXTREM langsam*

Scheinbar ist der Vertrag nicht übernommen worden oder so ähnlich.
Da wie du sagst Telefon nicht angezeigt wird. Desweiteren haste eine sehr langsame Internet-Verbindung.
Klingt ebenfalls dafür das der Vertrag nicht aktiv ist auf dem Modem.
Den eine Internetverbindung hat man auch sogar mit einem KDG-Anschluss Solo-Telefon ist aber nur 64kbit.

Also... 
wenn nicht schon unternommen Router vom Strom nehmen und wieder rein.
Wenns immer noch nicht klappt wirste nicht drumherum kommen dort anzurufen.

Das Modem muss nochmal "überprovisioniert" werden, mehr nicht.



Habt ihr das Modem heute bekommen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. April 2013)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland - Neues Modem EXTREM langsam*

Wenn man nicht freigeschaltet ist hat man einen normalen "Modembetrieb" bei KD?
Wusste ich gar nicht, wenn dem so ist ist das was Zero schreibt natürlich die naheliegendste Lösung.


----------



## AsumFace (4. April 2013)

*AW: Kabel Deutschland - Neues Modem EXTREM langsam*

Ich habe schließlich (endlich mal) die Hotline erreicht, die meinen, dass ich das neue Modem über Nacht angeschlossen lassen soll damit die die 100.000er für das Modem aktivieren können, also scheint diese 64kbit Story zu stimmen ^^

Naja ich hatte noch nie einen Tarifwechsel mit Modemwechsel und hatte demnach keine Ahnung und wurde auch nirgendwo darüber informiert, jetzt weiß ich mehr 

Problem, solved.


----------



## ZeroX360 (4. April 2013)

*AW: [Gelöst] Kabel Deutschland - Neues Modem EXTREM langsam*

Jopp einfach abwarten dauert manchmal bisschen länger.
Ist nicht immer alles ganz schlüssig bei denen aber generell ist die KDG zu empfehlen.


----------



## drebbin (5. April 2013)

*AW: [Gelöst] Kabel Deutschland - Neues Modem EXTREM langsam*

hi,
ich habe auch vor mir KD zu holen "try and buy" erstes jahr 100KB 2tes jahr 32Kb für 22€/monat...wenn ich dort die fritzbox 6360 für 5€/Monat dazu hole macht das aus preis/leistung sinn?
von den funktionen her (usb port/ 2,4GHz+5GHz/ telefon/4 lan ports) finde ich es mehr aus ausreichend...aber lohnt es sich? ein 2tes gerät hinter dem standartteil nochmal anzuschließen wöllte ich gern vermeiden


----------



## robbe (5. April 2013)

*AW: [Gelöst] Kabel Deutschland - Neues Modem EXTREM langsam*

Musst du selber wissen ob sichs lohnt. Alternative wäre ebend, eigenen Router kaufen und 2 Geräte stehen haben, dafür aber 5€ weniger im Monat.


----------



## ZeroX360 (5. April 2013)

*AW: [Gelöst] Kabel Deutschland - Neues Modem EXTREM langsam*

Wie robbe schon sagte musste das selber entscheiden.
Ob du die Funktion einer Fritzbox brauchst.
Ich selbst würde auch eine nehmen.

Wenn du aber nur sehr wenige oder keine der Zusatzfunktionen brauchst würde ich es allerdings nicht machen.


----------



## De-M-oN (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Gelöst] Kabel Deutschland - Neues Modem EXTREM langsam*

Wie lange dauert das denn ungefähr?

Ich leide gerad unter dem selben Problem..

Hatte jemand bei der Hotline angerufen und der hatte mir echt versucht zu helfen. Naja er hatte es schonmal immerhin hinbekommen das er auf meine Fritzbox 6360 zugreifen kann - aber in dem anderen Programm bekam der wohl mein Gerät nicht rein.

Das System läuft hier also ebenfalls noch auf dem Motorola Modem+alte Fritzbox, 32000er Leitung..
Im Kundenportal steht auch noch 32000 drin.
Er wollte dann Kollegen den Auftrag geben den Rest zu machen.
Heute kam dann Mail von cable-way.de



> wir wurden durch Kabeldeutschland beauftragt ihren Anschluss zu realisieren.
> Leider konnten wir sie telefonisch nicht erreichen und bitten daher um Rückruf zwecks
> Terminabsprache unter 02204 / 84 5560. Ihre Auftragsnummer lautet 002-0551585/14



Gut: Also Termin ist nun für Samstag und die kommen wohl zu mir und wollen im Keller und oben was checken.

Wozu denn? Ich halte das irgendwie für sinnlos wenn die kommen.

Für mich klingt das nach einem simplen: Das System läuft noch auf der 32mbit Leitung Syndrom.

Aber wieso bekomm ich dann schon den Router ausgehändigt, wenn das System noch gar nicht umgestellt ist??
Wie lang dauert das in der Regel? Kann es also passieren, das ich Glück habe und das Problem sich von alleine behebt?
Nur find ich das dennoch komisch, da es ja eig. heißt, das es direkt gehen soll? Kann es dennoch sein, das es bloß eine Zeitfrage ist, bis sie es umgestellt haben?..
Ich halt das jedenfalls für unnötig das die cable-way typen da kommen und zieht sich ja bis samstag dann hin und ich wette wenn die nix finden ist wieder stillstand? .... hmmm hoffentlich wird das bald was


----------



## D00msday (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Gelöst] Kabel Deutschland - Neues Modem EXTREM langsam*

Du bekommst den Router schon ausgehändigt, weil der ebenfalls deine Daten hat und Kabel jederzeit auf seine Modems zugreifen kann, Updates überspielen kann etc. Deshalb solltest du das neue Modem anschließen und warten, damit eventuelle Fehler und Leistungseinbrüche direkt ausgemerzt werden können, die Firmware vorher geupdatet wird und sich das Modem direkt on the fly einstellen kann, wenn die neuen Daten da sind, damit alles schnell abläuft. Wenn man zwischendurch das Gerät aus hat oder wieder ein anderes anstöpselt etc. dauert das ganze dann bis zu mehrere Tage. Nicht die Nerven verlieren. Alles wird super 

*Zusatzinfos:*
Das Hitron 30360 ist super (LAN = 100Mbit / 12,5 MB/s, WLAN 2,4GHz = 60-70 Mbit / 7,5MB/s - 8,75MB/s, WLAN 5GHz = 90-100 Mbit / 11,25 MB/s - 12,5 MB/s) für den normalen Einsatz und hat *bei 100 MBit Kabel Vertrag genau die selbe Leistung*, wie die FritzBox Cable 6360 (LAN = 220Mbit / 27,5 MB/s, WLAN 2,4GHz = 60-70 Mbit / 7,5MB/s - 8,75MB/s, WLAN 5GHz = 90-100 Mbit / 11,25 MB/s - 12,5 MB/s), da dein Vertrag ja eh nicht über 100 MBit geht. Somit würdest du das Geld (120€ bei 5€ monatlich oder 168€ bei 7€ monatlich mit WLAN) umsonst ausgeben, weil du mit 99,9%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mehr als 3 Telefonnummern hast (zum Kabel Vertrag) und somit auch keinen zusätzlichen Ausstattungsumfang hättest.

*Wenn du allerdings WLAN dazu haben willst, stehen dir 3 Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung:*

1. FritzBox kaufen oder vorhandene nutzen und diese hinter das Hitron 30360 klemmen (_es ist nicht möglich eine Kabelfritzbox die nicht von Kabel _gebrandet _wurde als Hauptgerät zu installieren. Einen merklichen Leistungsnachteil gibt es nicht._)
2. FritzBox 6360 von Kabel für 5€ im Monat nehmen und zusätzlich die 2€ für WLAN monatlich (_Gesamtsumme 7€ pro Monat_)
3. Die Hitron 30360 WLAN Funktion für 0€ *bis zum 2. Juni* nehmen. Bei ab dem 3. Juni geschlossenen Verträgen muss man dann wieder 2€ jeden Monat drauf zahlen.

Du wirst mit dem Hitron 30360 keine Probleme haben. Der einzige Unterschied zur FritzBox ist, dass du bei der FritzBox minimal stärkere WLAN Antennen hast, also auch außerhalb deines Hauses etwas besseren Empfang hast (wohlgemerkt bei 2,4 GHz Netz (60-70 Mbit), denn die Reichweite des 5 GHz Netzes ist deutlich geringer!). Das einzig Negative beim Hitron 30360 ist, dass bei der Anzeige des Mac-Filters bei mir 71 Sekunden vergehen und zwischendurch _selten _ca. 30 Sekunden für eine Verbindung zur Hauptseite, nachdem man auf dem Modem etwas gemacht hat. Zum Glück muss man die Firewall immer nur ein mal pro Gerät einstellen, wenn man sein Netzwerk sicher haben will (nur bestimmte Geräte erlauben per MAC-Filter). Ansonsten läuft die Bedienung genauso flüssig, wie bei den FritzBox Modellen. Die Firmware-Updates kommen immer Nachts so zwischen 3-5 Uhr. Wenn du ein paar Meter mehr Reichweite durch Wände, Gerätschaften, Möbel und Co. beim 2,4GHz Netz und 1-2 Meter beim 5GHz Netz also nicht brauchst, brauchst du auch keine FritzBox, da Dual-WLAN mit der Kabel FritzBox 6360 eh nicht möglich ist, also du nicht 2,4GHz und 5GHz gleichzeitig benutzen kannst. Soviel zum WLAN. 

*Also kurz und knapp:*
Entweder 120€ bis 168€ für die selbe Leistung zum Fenster rauswerfen (FritzBox) und am Ende gehört dir das Gerät nicht einmal, sondern du musst es zurück geben oder das Hitron 30360 nehmen (und am besten gleich den neuen Vertrag mit der kostenlosen WLAN Option nutzen, wenn möglich *solange *die Kosten die selben bleiben).


----------



## keinnick (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Gelöst] Kabel Deutschland - Neues Modem EXTREM langsam*

Wie kommst Du denn auf 7 Euro monatlich? Die FB kostet 5 Euro monatlich und hat selbstverständlich WLAN an Bord. Das musst Du nicht extra zahlen.


----------



## D00msday (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Gelöst] Kabel Deutschland - Neues Modem EXTREM langsam*



keinnick schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du denn auf 7 Euro monatlich? Die FB kostet 5 Euro monatlich und hat selbstverständlich WLAN an Bord. Das musst Du nicht extra zahlen.


 
Nicht verwechseln. Die Fritzbox kostet 5€ monatlich. WLAN Benutzung kostet im Monat 2€ extra. Macht zusammen 7€. Auf die Details muss man achten  Ich weiß, das klingt voll Frech von denen. Ist es auch, hehe. Aber irgendwie müssen die ihre Kosten ja wieder einbringen, wenn sie so günstiges Internet anbieten. Dafür ist der Service auch echt top bei KD!

Auszug:



> *Für alle Produkte gilt:* Der erforderliche Kabelrouter wird während der Vertragslaufzeit zur Verfügung gestellt. Die *WLAN-Funktion des Kabelrouters ist bei allen Produkten mit Internetanschluss für 2 €/Monat zubuchbar.* Die WLAN-Funktion des Kabelrouters ist jederzeit in Textform kündbar mit einer Frist von 4 Wochen. Der Kabelrouter oder die HomeBox sind nach Vertragsende zurückzugeben.



Aus dem Grund habe ich mir meine vorhandene FritzBox dahinter geklemmt. Weil ich es nicht einsehe 48€ in 2 Jahren zu zahlen für eine Funktion, die mittlerweile jeder Router beherrscht.


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. Mai 2014)

Die 2€ für WLAN bezieht sich auf das Hitron. Da ist es deaktiviert. Die FB ist totaler Müll. Man kann jedoch das kostenlose Hitron im Kundencenter als reines Modem einstellen und dann jeden beliebigen Router dahinter schalten


----------



## Splitscreen (28. Mai 2014)

Habe auch das Hitron und dahinter nen d-Link wlan router gesetzt alles ohne Probleme. 
Die werden bei dir wohl die Werte der Leitung messen.  Und wenn nötig mehr db ins Netz speisen.


----------



## DOcean (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Gelöst] Kabel Deutschland - Neues Modem EXTREM langsam*



D00msday schrieb:


> Nicht verwechseln. Die Fritzbox kostet 5€ monatlich. WLAN Benutzung kostet im Monat 2€ extra. Macht zusammen 7€. Auf die Details muss man achten  Ich weiß, das klingt voll Frech von denen. Ist es auch, hehe. Aber irgendwie müssen die ihre Kosten ja wieder einbringen, wenn sie so günstiges Internet anbieten. Dafür ist der Service auch echt top bei KD!
> 
> Auszug:
> 
> Aus dem Grund habe ich mir meine vorhandene FritzBox dahinter geklemmt. Weil ich es nicht einsehe 48€ in 2 Jahren zu zahlen für eine Funktion, die mittlerweile jeder Router beherrscht.


 
Nein, entweder 5 Euro für die FB *ODER* 2 Euro für die WLAN an deinem anderen Teil

7 Euro kommen da nie zusammen...


----------



## De-M-oN (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Gelöst] Kabel Deutschland - Neues Modem EXTREM langsam*

Ich war wohl tatsächlich zu ungeduldig und die Leitung musste wohl tatsächlich erst umgeschaltet werden - keine Ahnung

Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt auf einmal Vollgas hier und das Telefon geht auch  

edit: @D00msday 



> Somit würdest du das Geld (120€ bei 5€ monatlich oder 168€ bei 7€ monatlich mit WLAN) umsonst ausgeben, weil du mit 99,9%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mehr als 3 Telefonnummern hast (zum Kabel Vertrag) und somit auch keinen zusätzlichen Ausstattungsumfang hättest.


Bei Kabel & Telefon Business 100 ist die 6360 vorgesehen und kostet bei dem Tarif auch nicht extra. Außerdem kann ich mit einer Fritzbox rummanipulieren  - wie zb den Bridgemodus einschalten und somit kann ichn 2. Router nutzen. Denn sonst müsst ich die PCs ja in der Stube verbinden - Das geht mal gar nicht. Dann lägen die Kabel diagonal durchs Wohnzimmer und zusätzlich diagonal durchs Esszimmer/Flur.



> Die FB ist totaler Müll



Warum? KD hat bloß etliche Menüs deaktiviert. Wenn man seine Einstellungen exportiert und die Datei dann mit einem Texteditor ansieht, ist alles in Klartext da. Das heißt du könntest die ganzen deaktivierten Menüs bei Bedarf auch wieder aktivieren. ^^


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Mai 2014)

das macht den Heizwürfel trotzdem nicht besser. Das WLAN wird durch die Software nicht stärker


----------



## keinnick (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Gelöst] Kabel Deutschland - Neues Modem EXTREM langsam*



D00msday schrieb:


> Nicht verwechseln. Die Fritzbox kostet 5€ monatlich. WLAN Benutzung kostet im Monat 2€ extra. Macht zusammen 7€. Auf die Details muss man achten  Ich weiß, das klingt voll Frech von denen. Ist es auch, hehe. Aber irgendwie müssen die ihre Kosten ja wieder einbringen, wenn sie so günstiges Internet anbieten. Dafür ist der Service auch echt top bei KD!



 Ich kann Dir gerne meine monatliche KD-Rechnung hochladen und Dir "beweisen", dass ich für die Box inkl. WLAN "nur" 5 Euro im Monat zahle. 



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> das macht den Heizwürfel trotzdem nicht besser. Das WLAN wird durch die Software nicht stärker



 Ich kann mich über die Box nicht beklagen. Sie tut was sie soll und das WLAN reicht über 2 Stockwerke und wenn es sein muss sogar bis in meine Garage.


----------

